# CRS - Black Friday SALE!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Come join us in some Crazyness! Sale Starts Thursday (Nov. 27th) until close of business Sunday (Nov. 30th) There will be something for everyone: From Pico/Nano tank lovers to Large Reef owners.

ALL in stock CORAL colonies and FRAGS will be *25% off* !!!

ALL in stock Ultra Grade CLAMS will be *$60 - $80* !!!

ALL remaining PAR 38 LEDs will be reduced by *50%* !!!

Aqua Medic Carbon Reactors will be *50% off* !!!

Don't forget that we still have all remaining CAD Lights Nano Tanks on SALE !!!

8 Gallon = *$130.00!* - quantities shrinking
18 Gallon = *$240.00*!

We have several available. This is not just a "last" item or "1 remaining" sale; but quantities are limited.

Stands are ALL on SALE as well. Remaining inventory of 8 Gallon, 18 Gallon, and 34 Gallon Stands are all *$100.00* each.

Note: Our "paint can/cannon" LEDs from our coral vats will be for sale as well.

The specs are as follows:

100W Multichip
Full spectrum
120 degree lenses
Meanwell LED Drivers with simple on/off function.
Custom Machined Stainless Steel Housing
Approx. 8 1/4" in diameter and 7 1/2" tall
Approx. 1.5 years old
*$300* per lighting unit.

Current suspension of approx. 18" above the water allows for a 36" x 36" spread/footprint. You can suspend closer to the water for greater par values. These would be suitable for up to a depth of 36".

Contact us to reserve one today. *$300* each


----------

